# Wound and Wound Kote



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

My doe had pus coming out of her wound. I've been cleaning it with iodine and spraying it with Wound Kote everyday. The wound seems like it is healed. The wound is not open and it is white and flat. Do I still continue applying the iodine and Wound Kote? Or is it already healed. Also, I washed her today and I can't seem to get the Wound Kote off. She has purple spots all over her. How do you remove it? I read some people used laundry bluing. Has anyone used that and how do you use it? Or is there other ways of removing it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Best just to let it wear off. If the wound is healed, you are done.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If she has pus coming out of it. Then it is not healed inside. I would flush it inside with diluted iodine several times a day and get a Tetanus anti-toxin given to her.


----------



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

goathiker said:


> If she has pus coming out of it. Then it is not healed inside. I would flush it inside with diluted iodine several times a day and get a Tetanus anti-toxin given to her.


No. No pus anymore. I haven't flushed the inside with iodine but I did squeeze the pus out everyday before heavily applying it with iodine then spraying it with Wound Kote. She also didn't get a Tetanus anti-toxin. The wound is closed and not visible. It is wound is gone and the area is just white and flat.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

picture?


----------



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> picture?


Here is a picture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

J-Mes said:


> My doe had pus coming out of her wound.


When you said this statement we assumed that it wasn't healed.

If there is no pus and no smell, she is good to go. 
The pic is fuzzy, but from what I see, it looks good.


----------

